

Drew Curtis: How I beat a patent troll - chezmo
http://www.ted.com/talks/drew_curtis_how_i_beat_a_patent_troll.html

======
rdl
This is awesome. "Don't negotiate with terrorists", or "Millions for defense,
sir, but not one cent for tribute!"

~~~
chezmo
loved it as well!

